# Smoker Meat Thermometer?



## bbrock293 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have been doing some reading and it looks like everyone prefers the Maverick ET-732. Basically, I am looking for a thermometer for the meat and the smoker that is wireless. Has anyone had any luck with any others or should I go for this one? I am looking to stay under 100.00 for sure. Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't think you'll find many options with a dual probe that is wireless so the Maverick is probably your best bet. This topic is brought up a lot around here and it usually always points to the Mav.

Todd has them on sale right now with Free shipping:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## bbrock293 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool, thanks man!


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 2, 2012)

X2 on the Maverick 732.


----------



## jarhead (Aug 10, 2012)

x3 on the 732 and Todd.

Might as well get the AMNPS and a few pounds of pellets, cause it will all ship free.


----------



## johnfred01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Electric Meat Food Smokers is the best for smoking meat it's very testy.


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 14, 2012)

johnfred01 said:


> Electric Meat Food Smokers is the best for smoking meat it's very testy.


Is that a brand name? I've never heard of that one.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 14, 2012)

I am in with the others on the 732 and Todd - cant go wrong with either one


----------



## alreadyam (Aug 14, 2012)

If you are ever looking for a wired cheap thermometer, I have had nothing but great results with the ones from Ikea. They are a very simple design, incredibly accurate and  cost only $6.99 apiece. (Edit) I added a photo of three of mine with probes in boiling water.













tceZJ.jpg



__ alreadyam
__ Aug 14, 2012


















kW62f.jpg?1



__ alreadyam
__ Aug 14, 2012


----------



## bbrock293 (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks guys. I may pick up an Ikea one for the time being. As of now, I wedged a cheap wal mart one in the ash door of my Brinkman facing up. It works, but I have to get upside down to read it every time. I cant do that much longer.


----------



## dallasbones (Aug 23, 2012)

If you have a Brookstones where you live they have a wireless unit that will work in your grill smoker or in your home range its great it notifies the hand held that its great voice tells you when your meat or what ever is within 5 degrees of done and then when it is done Ive Had one for about six months use it every weekend and it makes grilling, smoking so easy your steak or ontray will all ways be just like you wish it about $65.00 best grilling tool I have ever had .


----------

